# SteelHead Outing at the Lands Inn Dec. 12, 13, & 14th



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

December 12th, 13th and 14th. Dann09 started a Thread and There is interest in Both a Surf Fishing and a PM river fishing Outing. THIS IS THE PM RIVER OUTING THREAD. Post here if you plan on staying at the Lands Inn to fish the Pere Marquette River. 

Call the Lands Inn and tell them you are with the Michigan-Sportsman group to get the special rate. Standard Room on December 13th and 14th for 59.00. 10$ more for hot tub rooms. there 800 number is 1-800-707-7475.

Post here after you have made your reservations so we know who's gonna be there. Of course I am gonna be there.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I am not gonna be at the lands inn during this weekend. Something has come up and I have to cancel...Have fun all! I think you can still get the rates if you wish to stay there on this weekend though.


----------

